# Solved: Contantination - PHP



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I've been working in a new script, and I was trying to use the . in php, but had some problems.


```
$url = "[CENTER][URL]$raw_url[/URL][/CENTER]";
```
The above code is what I currently have implemented in one of my scripts, I would assume it would come up with an error because I'm combining php with html, but it did not.

So what I'm asking, what would be the correct way to output that line above, with contamination, I know the above code works, but is it not recommended or does it not even matter?

script: www.knight47.com/link_sharer

Thanks again.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Are you looking for the concatenation operator?

```
$url = '[CENTER][URL=' . $raw_url . ']' . $raw_url . '[/URL][/CENTER]';
```


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Oops concantenation, lol, I thought it was contantination. 

Yes that's what I wanted though, thanks B.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

[tsg=yourewelcome]yourewelcome[/tsg]


----------

